# Greetings from New York!



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi there!
I came upon this form from a friend who breeds mice and who is on this forum. 
I am very interested in critters, as well as i have some of my own. I have 2 dwarf hamsters and 1 teddy bear. I plan on getting a few mice. The breed i love is the Texel mice, There so adorable (but than agian all mice are) 
I am using this forum to learn more about mice and get to talk to all the amazing people on this forum. In my opinion you can never learn to much about mice, and really any critter in general.

Thanks Fancy Mice Breeders for having such a awesome forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, hello NY'er. Welcome!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi!  Where are you located in NY?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

This girl is great.


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Greetings from scotland!  welcome


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

and greetings from england!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww thanks guys and you are sure great to Rhasputin 
I am located in the Suffolk part of NY and in the town Medford 
I am loving all of the different places you guys are from


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

hello and welcome from indiana!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

> I am located in the Suffolk part of NY and in the town Medford


Cool! My husband is from New Hyde Park, and his mother still lives there  Hubby and I live in Allentonwn, PA


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello from Ohio!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you guys! >.<


----------

